# Haswell Refresh - lohnt es zu warten ?



## khazangpa (27. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

will demnächst meinen alten Phenom 2 X4 965 BE in Rente schicken und auf Intel, konkret nen I7-4770K umsatteln.

Habe dann mal recherchiert, da man sich ja nicht ärgern will wenn kurz danach neuere Sachen kommen (zt auch mit Hinblick auf kommenden DDR4 - persönlich meide ich Hardware Infos nach Neukauf selbiger immer für mind. 3-4 Monate sonst ärgert man sich meistens eh über den Preisverfall XD) - jedenfalls bin ich dabei über im Titel genannte Info gestolpert.

Hier der Link: Neue Roadmap zeigt Intels Desktop-Portfolio für das Jahr 2014 | 3DCenter.org

Zu meiner Frage - kann jmd. sagen ob solche Refreshs in der Regel starke Performance Zuwächse, neue Befehlssätze o.ä. mit sich bringen oder handelt es sich idR um die gleichen Prozessoren mit etwas mehr Dampf ?

Mit anderen Worten kaufen oder abwarten ?

Grüße und Danke für etwaige Infos,

K


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (27. März 2014)

Das kann man vorher schwer sagen. In kürzerer Vergangenheit war der Leistungszuwachs von der zweiten Generation an i Prozessoren zur aktuellen Generation eher gering. Ein i5 2500K ist immer noch nicht viel schlechter als ein i5 4670K, obwohl er mehrere Jahre alt ist. 

Es kann natürlich sein, dass jetzt mal wieder ein größerer Sprung kommt, was bei einem Refresh aber eher unwahrscheinlich ist, wenn man bedenkt, dass es von Sandy und Ivibridge auf Haswell schon nicht so viel Zugewinn war. 

Wenn du aber eh abwarten kannst, schadet warten eh nicht. Wenn du jetzt mehr Leistung brauchst, ist es aber denke ich auch kein Fehler, schon jetzt zu kaufen.


----------



## -Atlanter- (27. März 2014)

Seit Sandybridge haben die Intel-CPUs immer sehr kleine Performancesprünge im Bereich von wenigen Prozent gemacht.

Der neue i7-4790K hat z.B. 100Mhz mehr als bisher. Das ist beinahe kein Unterschied.

Haswell-Refresh nutzt nach wie vor DDR3. DDR4 gibts mit Haswell-Refresh noch nicht. Das kommt erst mit Haswell-E (Neuste Generation der Xtreme-Serie von Intel).


Daher: Es schadet nicht besonders sofort zu kaufen.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (27. März 2014)

Naja, die 100Mhz mehr sind ja nicht die "Verbesserung". Da geht es eher darum, dass es bei gleichem Takt schneller ist. Wenn es nur darum ginge, wären wir ja bei AMD, die einfach 5GHz CPUs rausholen


----------



## Herbboy (27. März 2014)

Seit dem Sockel 1155 haben die jeweils neuen Intel-CPUs nie wirklich mehr Leistung zum gleichen Preis gebracht, sondern waren ein BISSCHEN besser bei GERINGEM Preisaufschlag oder sie waren gleichstark und gleichteuer, aber effizienter beim Strom. Die neuen CPU haben da auch nie dafür gesorgt, dass die "alten" CPUs plötzlich stark im Preis fallen. 

So oder so sind die CPU-Preise seit langer zeit relativ stabil bei Intel. Mit dem Sockel 1155 kam Anfang des Jahres 2011 u.a. der core i5-2500, der sehr beliebt wurde als Top-CPU zum Mittelklassepreis. Der kostete kurz nach Release bis Anfang dieses Jahres immer so ca 170-180€, also 4 Jahre lang quasi der gleiche Preis, obwohl währenddessen ein 1155-Refresh und Haswell rauskamen. Mitte 2012 kam der Nachfolger des i5-3500, der i5-3470, und kostete zuerst ähnlich viel, dann sogar ein bisschen weniger, eher 160€ im Schnitt. Das ist aber auch nicht die Welt, wo man sich wirklich ärgern müsste. Dann kamen letztes Jahr Juni die ersten Haswell Sockel 1150, da war bzw. ist der i5-4570 die Top-Preis-Leistungs-CPUs, kostet ebenfalls wie der i5-2500 ca, 170€. Und der i5-4570 ist je nach dem zwar auch mal ca 20% besser, aber oft auch nur 2-3% besser als der i5-2500. 

Aber an sich bekommst Du halt für 170€ halt heute, über 4 Jahre nach Release des i5-2500, nicht wirklich so viel mehr Leistung für den gleichen Preis von ca 170€, da hat sich also nicht viel getan bei der "Leistung pro Euro". Man hat also auf keinen Fall schon nach ein paar Monaten für wirklich merkbar weniger Geld die gleiche Leistung bekommen (oder fürs gleiche Geld etwas merkbar stärkeres)  

Das gleiche gilt an sich auch für die i7-CPUs, also 2700k, 3770k und 4770k. Die kost(te)en auch immer so ca 280-300€, und der 4770k ist auch höchstens ca 20% schneller als der über 4 Jahre alte 2700k.


Natürlich KÖNNTE es sein, dass das Refresh total revolutionär wird in Sachen Preis-Lesitung und Du für die ca 300€ des i7-4770k eine deutlich bessere neue CPU bekommst, aber laut der Erfahrung der letzten Jahre wird das nicht so sein. Auch die jetzigen noch viel teueren CPUs sind ja kaum stärker als ein i7-4770k. Und DDR4 wird auch keine Rolle spielen, allein weil DDR3-RAM heutzutage eh schon so schnell ist, dass die CPUs das gar nicht ausreizen können, d.h. selbst wenn ein Board das anbieten würde, bringt es nix.



Nebenbei: muss es ein 4770k sein, bzw. muss die CPU gut übertaktbar sein?


----------



## khazangpa (27. März 2014)

Danke für die Infos erstmal (ja die DDR4 Sache war nur am Rande erwähnt, ist klar dass das noch etwas dauert).

Warten könnte ich wohl noch etwas aber wollen will ich nicht wirklich XD
Naja Knackpunkt ist vor allem, das der Phenom2 sehr viel Strom frisst und warm wird - will sagen ich will was sparsameres und leiseres (werde mir wohl i.einen bequiet Turm draufsetzen)

Performance Sprünge erwarte ich auch nicht - hab im Wohnzimmer n I5-3570K am HT/Zock PC und selber gesehen, dass der aktuelle 4570 kaum flotter ist - hier ist für mich lediglich der aktuellere Sockel maßgebend - dswg. kommt halt kein älteres Modell in Frage.

Ich möchte halt die CPU und Komponenten sowie allg. die Plattform nicht ständig wechseln dswg. soll die CPU auf jeden Fall übertaktbar sein und mich mind. die nächsten 5 Jahre begleiten (ca. so lange hatte ich jetzt auch den X4-965 BE) zumal es hier um meinen Hauptrechner im Arbeitszimmer geht.

Anbei hat jmd. n Vorschlag für einen guten Midi Tower (bis 100€ möglichst) der gute Kühlung (mind. 5-6 Lüfter) sowie ne gute Dämmung aufweisst ?

Hatte mir bis dato die Corsair Carbide Serie (400R,500R) angeschaut, allerdings scheinen die keine Dämmung zu haben (habe den Rechner halt platzbedingt auf dem Schreibtisch in 30cm Abstand zum Sitzplatz stehen - Boden ist keine Option da iwr nen Schäferhund haben XD).

Grüße


----------



## Herbboy (27. März 2014)

Ich würde mir das mit dem Übertakten überlegen, denn zB der Xeon E3-1230v3 ist bis auf 0,1GHz und fehlender Übertaktbarkeit sowie eigener Grafikeinheit identisch zum i7-4770k, kostet aber ca 70€ weniger. Beim Mainboard reicht dann auch eines für 70-80€ locker aus, beim i7-4770k zum guten Übertakten sind eher 140€ fällig. Und beim CPU-Kühler reicht für leisen Betrieb für den Xeon auch einer für 20€ weniger aus. Du sparst also ca. 150€, bzw. du gibst für die Übertaktung 150€ mehr aus, nur damit Du den nötigen CPU-Neukauf für wenige Wochen oder Monate herauszögerst. Du bekommst ja auch durch zB 20% mehr Takt nicht auch 20% mehr Leistung, sondern weniger. 

 Midi-Tower: moderne Kühler und Grafikkarten sind an sich extrem leise, da brauchst Du keine Dämmung. Und Hitze ist auch kein Problem, auch bei Übertaktung: da reichen 2 Gehäuselüfter vollkommen aus. Ich würde ruhig das 400R nehmen und dann vlt selber 2 wirklich besonders leise Lüfter nachrüsten.

 Was für ne Grafikkarte hast Du denn? Was für ein Netzteil?

 und was ist im HTPC drin? Ist der nicht leise?


----------



## LowriderRoxx (27. März 2014)

khazangpa schrieb:


> Anbei hat jmd. n Vorschlag für einen guten Midi Tower (bis 100€ möglichst) der gute Kühlung (mind. 5-6 Lüfter) sowie ne gute Dämmung aufweisst ?


Wie Herb schon sagte, 5-6 Lüfter scheint ziemlicher Overkill zu sein, solang man kein veritables Heizaggregat verbaut hat. Desweiteren würde bei derart vielen Lüftern nahezu die gesamte Oberfläche des Gehäuses durchlässig sein - da bleibt nichts mehr zum Dämmen.

Wenn es denn ein gedämmtes Gehäuse mit genügend Spielraum für reichlich Lüfter sein soll, passt die übliche Empfehlung auch hier: Define R4. Mit eingebauten Lüftern auf minimaler Drehzahl und verschlossenen Öffnungen bietet das Gehäuse genug Kühlung, um beispielsweise einen Xeon 1230 v3 im Alltag passiv zu betreiben, einen guten Tower-Kühler vorrausgesetzt. Die verwendete Dämmung ist dabei noch dick genug, um die Betriebsgeräusche regulärer Festplatten zu unterdrücken. 

Ob es wiederum den Aufpreis wert ist, muss jeder selbst entscheiden.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (27. März 2014)

In der Tat, übertaktung bringt bei den aktuellen Intels eher wenig. Sagen wir du übertaktest um 20%, dann hast du maximal 15% mehr Takt. Wenn dann ein Spiel ohne Übertaktung grade so nicht läuft, vll mit 25 FPS, dann läuft es danach vll mir 29, was auch noch ruckelig ist. Wenn ein Spiel aber eh schon mit 50-60 FPS läuft, ist es auch egal, wenn es dann 5-10FPS mehr sind. Das merkt keiner. Da spart mal das Geld lieber. 

Aktuelle Gehäuse ab 50€ sind eigentlich gut genug. Das Bitfenix Shinobi ist recht beliebt. Aber schau auch mal auf der PCG Seite, da war letztens ein Special zu 30 Gehäusen, die empfehlenswert sind. Habe den Link mal wieder nicht. 
5-6 Lüfter zerstören übrigens eher den Airflow im Gehäuse, als gut zu kühlen. Besser vorne unten einen und hinten oben einen zweiten. Ersterer mit ca. 800 U/Min, der hinten mit 1000 oder etwas mehr.


----------



## khazangpa (27. März 2014)

Hmm der Xeon ist ne Überlegung wert - werde mich da mal einlesen - Danke für den Tipp.
Naja Boards verbaue ich eh immer Asus und bequiet-Kühler insofern kann ich da nicht unbedingt sparen (bin bei den beiden halt gefühlt auf der qualitativ sicheren Seite).

Moderner Kühler ist relativ, hab auf dem Phenom2 ne alten ArticFreezer 64 sitzen, der läuft quasi immer auf voll - er kühlt zwar i.O. aber halt hörbar. GraKa ist in beiden Fällen ne 7870 (ich weiß, Prozessor limitiert - aber Graka werden ja schnell billiger, da kommt halt bald ne neue rein XD).

Hitze als Problem ist nicht das Problem, das "Problem" ist, dass ich es nicht mag wenn meine Komponenten unter Last viel heisser als +-60° werden, dswg. ordentlich Kühlung und die ist widerum etwas lauter dswg. Dämmung.

Hab nur bequiet Lüfter (die Silent Wing2 bzw. die High Speed Teile) Netzteil auch bequiet, n Darkpower (ich weiß bin Fanboy XD) - von der Warte aus ists leise (HTPC hat auch nur bequiet Lüfter und Netzteil).

HTPC ist leise aber da sitze ich auch nicht direkt daneben, dswg. brauchts da keine Dämmung - Problem ist halt wiegesagt der Abstand von 30cm verbunden mit meinem Hang zu "kühlen" Komponenten - brauche halt n Mittelweg bei dem alles flauschig warm ist und ich möglichst nichts höre.

Grundlegend hast du mit deiner Aussage natürlich recht - bin diesbezüglich halt etwas "eigen"   

Melde mich nochmal sobald ich mich über den Xeon informiert habe.

Grüße und n schönen Abned


----------



## khazangpa (27. März 2014)

Ansonsten Danke für die Infos werde mir das OC-Thema nochmal überlegen - was die Lüfter betrifft bzw. den Airflow, achte ich natürlich darauf, das die Luft von vorne nach hinten bzw. unten nach oben über den Kram geführt wird - meinetwegen könnens auch nur 4 Lüfter sein solange alles kühl ist 

Grüße


----------



## Herbboy (28. März 2014)

Kühl genug isses definitiv auch mit nur 2 Lüftern bei modernen Gehäusen und Lüftern und Kühlern  das müssen dann auch keine Lüfter mit mehr als 800 U/Min sein. Ich hatte mal einen Silent Wing mit 1200, der war mir selbst hinten im PC zu laut... hab den dann auf 7V runterge"moddet", dann ging es. Vorne hatte ich nen superleisen "Noiseblocker" in 140mm und 600 U/Min. 

Deine 60 Grad sind btw. völlig aus der Luft gegriffen, vor allem bei Grafikkarten wird das gar nicht möglich sein, aber ich vermute mal, es geht Dir um CPUs. Aber auch da: je nach Generation und Modell sind auch deutlich mehr als 60 Grad Null Problem, allerdings halten moderne CPU-Kühler ab einem gewissen Preis die CPU auf jeden Fall sehr kühl, und mehr Lüfter bringen dann auch rein gar nix, außer dass die Luft vlt sogar verwirbelt wird und es SCHLECHTER als mit nur 2 Lüftern ist. Mit "modernem CPU-Kühler" meine ich einen aktuellen ab ca 20€. Da hat sich seit dem Freezer 64, der technisch gesehen ja schon über 8 Jahre als ist, SEHR viel getan - selbst der Scythe Katana 3 von 2009: der konnte meinen X4 965 sogar ganz ohne eigenen Lüfter bei Volllast ausreichend kühlen! Bei vielen Kühlern kann man zur Not auch den Lüfter wechseln, wenn der mitgelieferte unangenehm laut drehen sollte. Die BeQuiet-Kühler sind sowieso leise, die fangen ja auch erst ab ca 25€ Minimum an, haben also gar keine "billigen" Modelle. 

Aber insgesamt ist die Idee "mehr Lüfter = Kühler" bei modernen Kühlern und Gehäuse echt nonsense  


Mainboard: auch Asus hat Boards für 70-80€  und generell gibt es so gut wie keine "Flops" mehr bei Mainboards, und wenn, dann tun sich die Firmend da nix. Es haben sich MSI, Gigabyte, Asus und ASRock als die vier einzig relevanten Firmen herauskristallisiert, und alle bieten gute Boards ab 60 Euro für jeden Zweck, wobei Asus als immer etwas teurer gilt, ohne besser zu sein. Aber nur etwas, also das, was bei Asus 90€ kostet, bekommst Du bei den drei anderen halt für 70-80€. Aber für ernsthaftes Übertakten wäre halt direkt ein Modell für 140 Euro zu empfehlen, vlt auch "nur" 120€. Das macht das Vorhaben halt neben dem Preis für die CPU schon relativ teuer.


----------



## khazangpa (28. März 2014)

Ja, die 1200er Silent Wings (das sind glaube ich die High Speed) sind in der Tat etwas laut - habe leider nur 2 Lüfter mit Option für Lüftersteuerung glaube ich - ggf. wird da dann auch was geändert, damit ich alle einfach runterschrauben kann. Vorne hab ich zB n 140er von bequiet mit PWM.

Jain die 60° sind nicht völlig aus der Luft - habe ja permanent HW-Monitor und Afterburner an zwecks Kontrolle - die 7870 geht selten an die 70° Marke und die CPU ist auch selten über 60° - allerdings dreht der Freezer halt auch ziemlich auf.

Dazu muss man sagen, dass ich eher weniger neue hardwarehungrige A+++ Titel zocke sondern v.a. WOT und Diablo3.
Mir gehts vor allem darum eine zukunftssichere CPU zu haben und halt entsprechende Leistungsreserven (WOT und D3 laufen auch jetzt quasi optimal)

Dazu muss man sagen, dass ich die Lüftersteuerung der Graka so eingestellt habe, dass sie bis auf 65-70% der max. Drehzahl hochgeht sobald die Temperatur hochgeht, daher ist die Karte auch kühl allerdings auch hörbar.

Das mehr als 60° kein Problem darstellen ist klar - sehe ja regelmäßig die Tests in PC-Games usw. was dort die max. Temperaturen sind - möchte aber halt nicht das der Kram auf 80° o.ä. hochgeht - bilde mir ein, dass weniger thermische Belastung zt in einer längeren Lebensdauer resultiert.

Mein Plan bzg der Lüfter ist halt, dass 2 im Deckel und einer hinten die Luft abführen während 2 vorne und einer im Boden Frischluft zuführen (hatte häufig einfach ausgerechnet wieviel m³ Luft rein und rausgehen und zugesehen, dass sich die Werte ausgleichen).

Ok gut zu wissen was die MB's betrifft - dazu eine Frage hinsichtlich des OC-Themas - ein Bord dafür sollte v.a. mehr Phasen für die CPU haben oder liege ich da falsch ?

Hatte mir überlegt das Asus Z87 A oder + zu kaufen - halt aus oben genannten Grund (falls es der I7-K wird und ich übertakte).

Und ich wollte insg. für CPU, Kühler, RAM und Bord (sowie ggf. Gehäuse) maximal so 600-700€ ausgeben.

Werde mich jetzt mal in diese Xeon-Sache einlesen - evtl. gehts dann ja doch ohne OC und billiger 

Grüße


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (28. März 2014)

Ich denke nicht, dass die Lebensdauer maßgeblich durch eine etwas höhere Temperatur beeinflusst wird, solange sie unter dem maximal wert liegt. Grade Grafikkarten können locker 80 Grad und mehr aushalten. 

Bei der Lüftung geht es ja nicht nur um die bewegte Luftmenge, sondern auch darum, wie die Luft im Gehäuse strömt. Und das tut sie am besten, wenn es nur vorne und hinten Lüfter gibt. 

Generell solltest du dir um Hitze keine großen sorgen machen, das ist heutzutage echt kein Problem mehr. Und die Lautstärke auch nicht. Bei der cpu kannst du dein 60 Grad Ziel vll erreichen, aber bei der Grafikkarte würde ich einfach etwas mehr zulassen.


----------



## NazcaGT (28. März 2014)

Nun es gibt gehäuse wie zum beispiel die Corsair Obsidians die nur einen Kühler besitzen können. aber mal ehrlich nur bei Materien-Kühler würde sich der zweite lohen.


----------



## Herbboy (28. März 2014)

Jetzt kommt viel Text, aber keine Sorge: Teil 1 ist wegen der Kühlung, Teil 2 ein paar Kauftipps. 

khasangpa, Du bist da wohl noch ein wenig zu sehr beeinflusst von der schlechten Erfahrung bei der Kühlung mit der veralteten Technik 

- die AMD 7870 ist je nach Modell bekannt dafür, nicht grad leise bzw. kühl zu sein. Aber wenn Du natürlich schon bei wenig mehr Grad die Lüfter gleich auf 70% stellst, kann die gar nicht leise sein. Ich habe eine AMD 7950 Boost von Gigabyte, da laufen die Lüfter auf 30% und sind quasi unhörbar - erst wenn die Karte wirklich die 70 Grad überschreitet, laufen die auf 40%. Auch dann sind die Lüfter nicht wirklich wahrnehmbar. Erst wenn es über 80 Grad geht, lass ich Lüfter noch schneller drehen, was aber noch nie vorgekommen ist, obwohl die Karte übertaktet ist. UND ich hab auch nur 2 Lüfter in meinem Gehäuse. Dazu einen CPU-Kühler für 30€ + einen 120mm-Lüfter auf einem für den Kühler für 13€ auf meinem Intel Core i5-3570k - der PC ist so leise, dass ich nicht merke, dass der überhaupt an ist, wenn ich nen Meter daneben auf dem Sofa sitze  

- der X4 965 zB wurde an sich immer gern mal über 60 Grad, und mehr als 70 sollte der nicht haben auf Dauer. Grad der Freezer64 ist dazu im Vergleich mit heute zudem wirklich alles andere als gut. Mein technisch gesehen nur ca. 4 Jahre neuerer Scythe Katana 3 wie gesagt konnte meinen X4 965 ganz ohne Lüfter unter 70 Grad halten, und das war damals grad mal ein Kühler für 20-25€. Mit Lüfter war die CPU dann nicht über 60 Grad bei dezenter Lüfterdrehzahl


Ich würde es an Deiner Stelle echt einfach mal testen: solides Gehäuse für vlt. 60-70€, CPU-Kühler für 25-35€, 2 Gehäuselüfter. Erst mal kannst Du ja die Lüfter vom Gehäuse selbst testen oder auch Deine vorhandenen BeQuiet, und eben auch nur insgesamt 2 Lüfter (einer vorne unten reinsaugend, einer hinten mitte/oben rausblasend) + den vom CPU-Kühler. Die CPU wird vermutlich unter 60 Grad bleiben, aber selbst wenn nicht, ist das egal. Bei der "Lebensdauer" macht so was kaum was aus, dann hält die CPU halt nur 15 und nicht 17 Jahre  aber dass eine CPU WEGEN der Wärme schon nach 3 Jahren Hopps geht, ist an sich unmöglich, außer die ist echt ständig VIEL zu heiß, so heiß, dass es sogar Fehler gibt. Und ich bin sicher, dass "mehr" Lüfter die Temps nicht wirklich relevant beeinflussen.

Wegen der m³/h an Luft: das gilt ja eh nur, wenn die Lüfter immer bei 100% laufen, und wenn das so ist, dann musst du nicht drauf achten, dass genauso viel Luft rein wie raus geht, sondern wenn überhaupt: mehr raus als rein. Denn frische Luft REIN geht in den PC auch durch Ritzen usw. durch den Unterdruck der entsteht, wenn ein Lüfter ständig Luft rausbläst. Man kann einen PC sogar mit nur einem einzigen Lüfter hinten betreiben, da kommt durch den Unterdruck auch ohne einen vorderen Lüfter genug Luft rein - der vordere bringt halt einen gezielteren stetigen Luftzug Richtung Grafikkarte + CPU, das ist an sich der eigentliche Zweck des Lüfters. Daher reicht vorne auch einer mit zB 800 U/Min, was ja auch angenehmer von der Lautstärke ist als einer mit 1000-1500. Ich hab bei meinem aktuellen Gehäuse den vorderen zB abgeschaltet, weil der schwer auszubauen ist und leider sehr fies surrt. Temperaturen sind nicht merkbar gestiegen

und Grafikkarte: falls Du die 7870 behältst, dann teste mal mit anderen Lüftereinstellungen. Welche hast Du denn genau? Mit 2 Lüftern oder nur einem? 


*Kaufvorschläge*:

Xeon: wie gesagt wäre das der Xeon E3-1230V3 für 215€, und als Board gibt es etliche um die 80€, die alles nötige haben. Leistungsunterschiede gibt es da an sich keine zu den teureren Boards, nur Ausstattungsunterschiede. Wenn es unbedingt Asus sein soll: Intel Sockel 1150 im Preisvergleich das sind 5 Modelle unter 90 Euro, drei µATX und zwei ATX (die kleinen passen natürlich auch in ATX-Gehäuse). Die haben alle hinten 6x USB (teils 2.0, teils 3.0, was aber ja beides untereinander kompatibel ist) und onboard eine Buchse für USB3.0 sowie drei für 2.0 - pro Buchse wiederum kannst Du je zwei Ports betreiben zB die an der Gehäusefront oder für nen Cardrader oder auch über ein Slotblech mehr Anschlüsse hinten am PC erzeugen. SATA-Ports sind auch je 6x im schnellsten Standard vorhanden, für RAM vier Slots. Mehr braucht man normalerweise nicht. Falls Du außer einer Grafikkarte noch Zusatzkarten anschaffen willst, musst Du halt vor allem bei den µATX-Modellen schauen, ob alles vorhanden ist und es auch passt (manchmal verdeckt eine moderne Grafikkarte mit ihrem dicken Kühler einen der freien PCIe-Slots)

RAM: irgendein DDR3-1600 mit 1,5V nehmen, und lieber 2x4GB als 1x8GB. Kostet ca. 65€ - du könntest aber auch Dein altes RAM übernehmen, wenn es DDR3 ist.

Dann wären wir bei c.a. 360€. Kühler: selbst ein guter BeQuiet wie der Shadow Rock 2 kostet dann nicht mehr als 40€. Macht 400€. Gehäuse: das Corsair Carbide 400R ist da schon Top, das hat scheinbar sogar schon 3 Lüfter dabei - 90€. Dann bist Du erst bei ca. 500€


Übertakterversion: BeQUiet Dark Rock 3 sind + 20€. Board mit Z87 und zum OC gut geeignet: 120€, also plus 40€. i7-4770k sind plus 70€. Dann bist Du bei plus 130€, damit Du auch übertakten kannst. In der Summe hast Du dann 630€.


Was ich auf jeden Fall machen würde: für Windows eine SSD mir 120GB dazukaufen. Die kostet ca 70-80€. Damit wird Dein Windows gefühlt deutlich schneller laufen, weil die Kleinkram viel schneller lädt als eine Festplatte. Ich würde auf jeden Fall EHER den Xeon + ne SSD nehmen als die OC-Version ohne eine SSD, denn so eine SSD bringt nen modernen PC echt auf Trab UND ist nicht mehr so teuer wie noch vor 1-2 Jahren.


----------



## -Atlanter- (28. März 2014)

> Naja, die 100Mhz mehr sind ja nicht die "Verbesserung". Da geht es eher darum, dass es bei gleichem Takt schneller ist.


Naja, die Microarchitektur bleibt die selbe: Haswell. Normalerweise gibts solche Verbesserungen immer mit der nächsten Microarchitektur. Ausschließen kann man das aber nicht. Details gab es hierzu ja noch nicht.


Dass ein PC eine SSD nutzten sollte, der Meinung bin ich auch. Der Empfehlung von Herbboy schließe ich mich an.


----------



## khazangpa (28. März 2014)

Bzg der Grafikkarte - habe sie nciht so eingestellt, dass sie bei 40° direkt auf 70% dreht - das skaliert in 10% Schritten mit det Temperatur (also je 10° mehr auch 10% mehr) - meistens sind meine Gehäuselüfter da lauter als die Karte 
Karte ist von XFX (OC) mit 2 Lüftern "Double Disspation" / im HTPC ist ne Gigabyte Windforce 3 - imho die bessere von beiden

Ok muss ich mir wg. der CPU und Temperatur keine Sorgen machen - werde wohl tatsächlich mal sukzessive mehr Kühler einbauen und schauen ob es n Effekt hat - bzg. Unterdruck und Überdruck usw. hast du recht - ganz unabhängig von Luftströmen sind aktuell auch 2 Lüfter so eingebaut, dass sie beide direkt auf CPU-Kühler und Graka pusten um zusätzlich zu kühlen (Graka ist Idle bei 38-40° - hab 2 Monitore dran hängen). Das finde ich persönlich eigentlich schon sinnvoll.

Bord wird def. n ATX, kein Bock auf die µ-Teile - alles zu klein für meine Hände 
Ja auf USB 3 freue ich mich, mein altes Gigabyte Bord hat nur USB 1/2 und DDR2 Speicher - dswg. muss auch neuer Speicher her.

Und hier werde ich vermutlich direkt zu 2*8 greifen, auch wenn idR gesagt wird 8 reichen aus - aber in 4 Jahren ggf. nicht mehr und dann ist DDR3 sicher wieder so schlecht zu bekommen bzw. unverhältnismäßig teuer wie jetzt DDR2 (habe wohlgemerkt lange probiert via Ebay o.ä preislich akzeptable 4 GB DDR2 zusätzlich für meinen Rechner zu bekommen - am Arsch, nur Mondpreise)

SSD hab ich im HTPC auch drin - sehr geil - Problem ist, und da kommen wir zum nächsten Punkt - ich gedenke Komponenten ohne Neuinstallation zu tauschen (und jetzt schlagt mich meinetwegen) - geht aber nicht anders, da mein aktuelles Win7 n Systemupgrade meiner alten XP Installation war, und ich die alte XP-CD nicht mehr habe und das Win7 Upgrade nur mit bestehender aktivierter Installation geht.

Hierzu ne Frage, habe meine 500GB in 2 Teile wobei auf dem 200GB Teil Windows ist - könnte ich ne SSD einbauen und n Backup der Systempartition machen, dann die SSD als Bootplatte einstellen und so das Problem umgehen ?

Btw habe übrigens viele Foren durchstöbert bzg. dem Komponententausch ohne Neu-Installation und fand das ca. 2/3 der Leute sagen ist ok haben sie gemacht klappt super - ich habe mein System immer clean gehalten und der Rechner startet nach wie vor recht flott - gehe also davon aus, dass WENN er den hochfährt nach dem Tausch ich eigentlich nur präventiv 2-3 AMD-spezifische Sachen lösche un gut ist.

Vielen Dank nochmal für die Mühe mit den Tipps - bin schon eifrig am stöbern bei Alternate


----------



## Herbboy (30. März 2014)

Bist du bei dem "Upgrade" sicher, dass es nur mit installiertem XP geht und dass nicht eine XP-CD ausreicht, man kurz einlegt? Das war nämlich bei mir mal bei einem Win-Vista der Fall.

 Aber ganz ohne Neuinstall würde ich es auf keinen Fall empfehlen. Theoretisch kann das mit dem "kopieren auf die SSD" gehen, aber erstens wird das Windows dann nicht korrekt auf die SSD eingestellt sein und zweitens ohnehin wegen des völlig anderen alten Chipsatzes nicht optimal konfiguriert sein. Bei den Leuten, bei denen es einwandfrei klappt, ist es idR alles andere als optimal. Es gibt zwar da keine sichtbaren Probleme und Fehler, aber es ist eben nicht optimal.

 Und nochmal zur Kühlung: der olle Freezer64 ist halt echt nix mehr, da bin ich sicher, dass du da mit einem modernen neuen Kühler niemals noch 2 Lüfter brauchst, die Luft draufpusten.


----------



## khazangpa (30. März 2014)

Hmm neine bin nicht mehr sicher, ist schon ne ganze Weile her - werde mir mal ne XD-CD leihen und es so probieren - hab halt wenig Lust im Zweifelsfall noch ne Win-Lizenz  zu kaufen -.-

Zumal ich seit einiger Zeit mit Studium fertig bin und mir jetzt auch blöderweise keine mehr bei MSDNAA schnorren kann 
Genaugenommen wurmt mich das auch keine frische Installation machen zu können - wäre da lieber auf der sicheren Seite.

Ja der Freezer ist in der Tat nichts mehr - freue mich auf nen neuen bequiet Turm.

Anbei bzg. SSD lieber 128 oder gleich 256GB  - und von welchem Hersteller (laut PCGHW ja Samsung840 oder ne OCZ) aber hat jmd konkrete Erfahrungen mit Modellen in dem Bereich ?

Grüße


----------



## Herbboy (30. März 2014)

Samsung Evo oder Crucial m500 sind günstig und gut. Die zB Samsung 840 "pro" hat theoretisch schnellere Schreibwerte, aber das brauchst Du im Alltag an sich nie. Wichtig ist das schnelle Laden und dabei vor allem die Zugriffs/Reaktionszeit, und die sind auch bei den beiden genannten gut, oder auch zB Kingston HyperX 3k

 120/128GB reicht locker aus, wenn Du da keine bzw. ganz wenig Games installierst und bei den "eigenen Dokumenten" nicht grad viele große Videos oder so ständig parat haben willst. Aber 240GB sind mittlerweile auch unter 100€ zu haben, wäre auch nicht verkehrt


----------



## khazangpa (31. März 2014)

Ok dann wirds wohl ne 840 Evo mit 250GB werden, will zumindest etwas Reserve auf der Sys.-Platte haben, zumal eh noch ne 2TB als Datenlager und für Backups sowie meine aktuelle 500er reinkommen.

Btw was die CPU-Kühler betrifft, habe oft gelesen, dass man wg. der Breite mancher Bequiet und anderer evtl auf Ram-Steckplätze verzichten muss - will eh nciht alle 4 voll machen - aber machts für Dual-Ch. Betrieb n Unterschied ob ich 1 und 3 oder 2 und 4 belege ?
Meine mich nämlich zu erinnern, das meistens gesagt wird man sollte bei 2 Riegeln vorzugsweise den ersten Slot also 1,3 nutzen ?

Ach ja und hat jmd zufällig Erfahrungen, was die maximale Höhe fürn Turmkühler im Fractal Define 4 ist (bräuchte so ca. 16,5 cm) ?


----------



## Herbboy (31. März 2014)

khazangpa schrieb:


> Ok dann wirds wohl ne 840 Evo mit 250GB werden, will zumindest etwas Reserve auf der Sys.-Platte haben, zumal eh noch ne 2TB als Datenlager und für Backups sowie meine aktuelle 500er reinkommen.
> 
> Btw was die CPU-Kühler betrifft, habe oft gelesen, dass man wg. der Breite mancher Bequiet und anderer evtl auf Ram-Steckplätze verzichten muss - will eh nciht alle 4 voll machen - aber machts für Dual-Ch. Betrieb n Unterschied ob ich 1 und 3 oder 2 und 4 belege ?
> Meine mich nämlich zu erinnern, das meistens gesagt wird man sollte bei 2 Riegeln vorzugsweise den ersten Slot also 1,3 nutzen ?
> ...


Also, hier steht: Fractal Design  bis 170mm, wenn man dort keinen Seitenlüfter installiert

 Wegen der Kühlerbreite: also, normalerweise kann man bei den Boards 1+3 oder 2+4 fürs RAM nutzen, d.h. auch wenn Slot 1 verdeckt wäre, ginge es normalerweise. Zudem gibt es auch "low Profile"-RAM, da müsste es an sich dann gar keine Probleme geben. Die Kühlkörper ragen zwar teils mal über die Slots heraus, aber mit einem gewissen Abstand, so dass nur höheres RAM ein Problem wird.

 Guckst Du zB auch nen Test wie hier: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 - Seite 2 | Review | Technic3D  bei "Besonderheiten" - wobei man zudem normalerweise den Lüfter auch "hinten" montieren könnte, das ist normalerweise auch nicht der Riesenunterschied.


----------



## khazangpa (1. April 2014)

Lol Danke fürs googeln - war natürlich vor meiner Frage auch auf der HP von Fractal aber hab die Info wohl überlesen ^^
Ja wird wohl der Dark Rock 3 Kühler werden werden, da ist dann noch 1cm Platz und in die Seite kommt eh kein Lüfter - der ist im Vgl. zum Shadow Rock 2 auch 5cm weniger tief und 150gr leichter.

Ok bei dem Ram hab ich jetzt eh n Low-Profil Ram ohne Ripjaw Kühler gefunden (von Corsair).

Bräuchte übrigens noch n Tipp bzg der HDD - hab mich da jetzt mal umgeschaut und es gibt ja von meinem Favoriten WD n Haufen 2TB Platten - wo sind den da die Unterschiede (ggf. auch Seagate sollte aber ne Markenplatte sein)?

Also für mich geht Verlässlichkeit und Langlebigkeit bei täglichem Betrieb vor Geschwindigkeit - will sagen ich mache den Rechner idR morgens an und abends vorm ins Bett gehen aus - dazw. wird er nur "gehibernated".

Grüße


----------



## Herbboy (1. April 2014)

Du nimmst aber den normalen Dark Rock 3, oder? Der Pro wäre echt definitiv nur was für ganz extreme Übertakter 

 Die Festplatten unterscheiden sich eigentlich alle nicht, da gibt es auch nur noch 2-3 relevante Hersteller (Toshiba, Seagate, WD und deren Tochterfirma HGST, die früher Hitachi waren) - Hauptsache, die Platte hat 7200 U/Min und nicht "eco" oder "green", weil die IM ZWEIFEL was lahm sein könnten. Aber ausfallen kann Dir jede Platte mit Pech ohne Vorwarnung jederzeit. D.h. niemals wichtige Dinge nur auf einem einzigen Laufwerk speichern.

 Aber mir ist ansonsten keine Platte bei Nutzern irgendwie ungewöhnlich negativ aufgefallen bei der Haltbarkeit, wobei man halt natürlich nie weiß, ob nicht zB die WD-Modelle, die grad neu auf dem Markt sind, ne Macke haben, wegen der erst in 4 Jahren plötzlich 90% der verkauften Platten hopps gehen


----------



## khazangpa (1. April 2014)

Ok dann werde ich mir halt aussuchen was das beste Preisleistungsverhältnis hat und die meisten zufriedenen Kunde XD

Ja nur der normale DR3 - und selbst der hat mit 190W Kühlleistung weit mehr als der 4770K (non OC) mit 84 TDP braucht  - denke da ist dann definitiv genug Spielraum - will ja nichts ausreizen - und ggf. wirds ja doch der Xeon bin da noch nicht sicher.

Druch die Sache mit der SSD liege ich nämlich atm etwas über meinem Budget -.-


----------



## Miro1989 (1. April 2014)

Hab den Dark rock 2 pro von einem Kumpel zwar noch nicht verbaut aber da kann man nur sagen die Steigerung wäre eine Wasserkühlung so gut sind die. Teuer sind sie aber auch


----------



## LowriderRoxx (1. April 2014)

khazangpa schrieb:


> Ach ja und hat jmd zufällig Erfahrungen, was die maximale Höhe fürn Turmkühler im Fractal Define 4 ist (bräuchte so ca. 16,5 cm) ?


Die Angabe im Datenblatt des R4 ist ein wenig unpräzise. An der Position des Seitenlüfters befindet sich Dämmmaterial, welches in etwa soviel Platz verbraucht, wie ein Lüfter im Slim-Format (~0,8mm). 

Ich dir jedoch sagen, dass bei mir zwischen Kühler (NH-U12P, 158mm) und Seitenwand noch genug Luft ist, um locker einen Turm mit 165mm unterbringen zu können. Im Zweifelsfall kann man dort die Dämmung auch abnehmen, wodurch die Lüfteröffnung im Seitenteil frei liegen würde.


----------



## Vordack (1. April 2014)

Wegen der Kühlung, ich habe mir fpr meinen Octacore neulich diese http://www.amazon.de/Corsair-Series...6336222&sr=8-2&keywords=corsair+wasserkühlung Wasserkühlung für knapp 90 Tacken gekauft.

War mMn jeden Penny Wert. Super Kühlwerte, auf richtig leise einstellbar und gerade die Temparatur im Gehäuse geht auch deutlich runter da kein Megagroßer Heizblock im Rechner verbaut ist. Ausserdem habe ich jetzt im Gehäuse viel mehr Freiraum.


----------



## Herbboy (1. April 2014)

Vordack schrieb:


> Wegen der Kühlung, ich habe mir fpr meinen Octacore neulich diese Corsair Hydro Series H80i 120mm High Performance CPU: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör Wasserkühlung für knapp 90 Tacken gekauft.
> 
> War mMn jeden Penny Wert. Super Kühlwerte, auf richtig leise einstellbar und gerade die Temparatur im Gehäuse geht auch deutlich runter da kein Megagroßer Heizblock im Rechner verbaut ist. Ausserdem habe ich jetzt im Gehäuse viel mehr Freiraum.


 wobei ich so einen AllInOne-Wasserkühler viel zu teuer finde, und zudem kannst du es auch bei normale und gar nicht mal unbedingt so teuren Kühlern "richtig leise" und kühl haben. Ich hab nen Xigmatek Darkknight (35€) + einen Apache 120mmLüfter (12€), da hörst Du so gut wie nix, auch bei Last. Von der CPU-Kühlung her sind die Kompakt-Wasserkühler auch nicht wirklich besser, siehe hier: Vergleich: Corsair Hydro H55, H60, H80i, H90, H100i & H110-  da ist ein Dark Rock 2 ähnlich. Und Temps im Gehäuse, also: ob man da nun 30 oder 40 Grad hat, ist echt egal, und wenn Du vorher vlt sogar 60 hattest oder wirklich Probleme bei der Temp der CPU und Graka, dann war das alles andere als normal  

 Wegen Platz: was nutzt denn der Freiraum, außer Du hattest vorher vlt. echte Probleme, das RAM zu verbauen? ^^


----------



## Vordack (1. April 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> wobei ich so einen AllInOne-Wasserkühler viel zu teuer finde, und zudem kannst du es auch bei normale und gar nicht mal unbedingt so teuren Kühlern "richtig leise" und kühl haben. Ich hab nen Xigmatek Darkknight (35€) + einen Apache 120mmLüfter (12€), da hörst Du so gut wie nix, auch bei Last. Von der CPU-Kühlung her sind die Kompakt-Wasserkühler auch nicht wirklich besser, siehe hier: Vergleich: Corsair Hydro H55, H60, H80i, H90, H100i & H110-  da ist ein Dark Rock 2 ähnlich. Und Temps im Gehäuse, also: ob man da nun 30 oder 40 Grad hat, ist echt egal, und wenn Du vorher vlt sogar 60 hattest oder wirklich Probleme bei der Temp der CPU und Graka, dann war das alles andere als normal
> 
> Wegen Platz: was nutzt denn der Freiraum, außer Du hattest vorher vlt. echte Probleme, das RAM zu verbauen? ^^


 
Freiraum? Für eine gute Luftzirkulation im Gehäuse natürlich 

Mir ist schon kalr daß die Dinger nicht so mega toll sein sollen. Mein letzter Kühler war so ein Scythe Mugen 3, jetzt ist mein wesentlich leiser und Kühler und auch meine Gehäusetemp ist VIEL niedriger da ich jetzt keine Heizung im Tower verbaut habe.

Für mich perfekt, egal was irgendwelche Tests sagen  Okay, das P/L Verhzältnis ist wohl nicht so perfekt, aber mir kam es so vor als ob der TE Wert auf Lautstärke legt und der Preis nicht das Hauptkriterium ist.


----------



## Herbboy (1. April 2014)

Vordack schrieb:


> Freiraum? Für eine gute Luftzirkulation im Gehäuse natürlich


 also, erstens sind gute Kühler nun auch nicht so riesig, dass die eine Luftzirkulation behindern, vor allem nicht deutlich mehr als das WaKü-Teil, was ja immer noch eine gewisse Größe hat + noch den Schlauch, der ja auch "Platz wegnimmt". Zweitens wird die Luft ja eben durch die Kühlrippen geleitet bzw. vom Lüfter auch aktiv durchgeblasen, die Zirkulation wird also eh nicht verschlechtert ^^  die Luft geht von vorne unten beim Gehäuse in Richtung Graka + CPU und fließt dann halt "durch" den Kühler hindurch. 



> Für mich perfekt, egal was irgendwelche Tests sagen  Okay, das P/L Verhzältnis ist wohl nicht so perfekt, aber mir kam es so vor als ob der TE Wert auf Lautstärke legt und der Preis nicht das Hauptkriterium ist.


 Die Lautstärke ist aber ja eben bei modernen Luftgekühlten Kühlern auch nicht schlechter, erst Recht wenn der montierte Lüfter auch "silent" ist. Lauter als der Lüfter, der auch für die WaKü ja nötig ist, muss es mit nem Lüftkühler also da auch nicht sein  

Aber ich will Dir Deinen Kühler ja nicht madig machen


----------



## Vordack (1. April 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> also, erstens sind gute Kühler nun auch nicht so riesig, dass die eine Luftzirkulation behindern, vor allem nicht deutlich mehr als das WaKü-Teil, was ja immer noch eine gewisse Größe hat + noch den Schlauch, der ja auch "Platz wegnimmt". Zweitens wird die Luft ja eben durch die Kühlrippen geleitet bzw. vom Lüfter auch aktiv durchgeblasen, die Zirkulation wird also eh nicht verschlechtert ^^  die Luft geht von vorne unten beim Gehäuse in Richtung Graka + CPU und fließt dann halt "durch" den Kühler hindurch.



Ich kann Dir nur Erfahrungswerte liefern.

Vorher: Scythe Mugen 3
Nachher die Corair P80 oder wie das Ding heisst. Momentan ist mein Mobo bei 28 Grad. Vorher waren es über 40.

Der Scythe Mugen 3 ist ein riesen Lüfter der auf dem CPU sitzt. Die Wakü auf dem CPU ist ca. 2 cm hoch und ein Schlauch geht direkt zur Rückwand, wo die Wakü montiert ist (sie ersetzt einen großen (ca. 12 cm?) hinteren Lüfter. Sonst habe ich am System nix verändert.

Zur CPU Temp kann ich nciht viel sagen da ich kA habe wann ich das letzte Mal WLP bei meinem allten erneuert habe, aber jetzt habe ich 34 Grad. Vorher waren es mindestens 45.

Das reicht mir 



> Die Lautstärke ist aber ja eben bei modernen Luftgekühlten Kühlern auch nicht schlechter, erst Recht wenn der montierte Lüfter auch "silent" ist. Lauter als der Lüfter, der auch für die WaKü ja nötig ist, muss es mit nem Lüftkühler also da auch nicht sein



.dennoch denke ich daß ein Lüfter der auf silent getellt ist und Wasser im Hintergrund hat eventuell doch besser kühlen könnte als ein Lüfter der auf silent gestellt ist mit Metall im Hintergrund. Zumindest nicht schlechter 



> Aber ich will Dir Deinen Kühler ja nicht madig machen



Sag das doch gleich, ich hatte schon meinen Amazon-Retoureschein ausgefüllt


----------



## Herbboy (1. April 2014)

Schlechter ist Deine WaKü natürlich nicht. Aber ob Du im Gehäuse und bei der CPU nun 10 Grad mehr oder weniger hast, ist auf DEM Niveau schnuppe, zumal grad fürs Gehäuse evlt der Sensor dafür doof platziert war und recht nahe an Deinem alten Kühlkörper lag  

 Ich hab btw. maximal 54 Grad mit meinem Kühler auf nem i5-3570k mit aktiviertem Boost (15min prime 95) und nur einem aktiven Gehäuselüfter, und das Summen meiner HDD ist lauter als der Lüfter des CPU-Kühlers


----------



## khazangpa (5. Mai 2014)

Wollte mich noch mal abschließend für die Beratung bedanken.
Schreibe gerade schon mit dem neuen PC - schlußendlich ist es doch der I7-4770k geworden  - mit Dark Rock 3 (passt gut rein, habe halt keinen Seitenlüfter verbaut, aber das ist auch nicht nötig).
Bin sehr zufrieden - und die SSD dazu ist quasi das I-Tüpfelchen 

Viele Grüße,

K


----------

